# Long haired satin cross first baby this spring :)



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Wren, my long haired patriarch and a little satin doe i'm fond of finally had a baby. One little tiny baby, who turned out to have a crooked tail, but I got a picture of the family looking especially handsome and thought I would share. It took months for them to make this little baby, so I'm pretty excited despite the slightly disappointing results this time around.

Also that gold satin needs a name. Somehow none of them ever stuck, does anyone want to toss names out there for her? She's too pretty to be nameless.


----------



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

So pretty! And the pup is so cute! You'll have to post pictures of how it develops.  For the gold satin, maybe Sarrasin(Sarah-zohn)? It means buckwheat in French.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooh, I like that name. I'll post a picture of the baby in the morning. She turned out cute, but fairly plain. She's a funny charcoal color just like her mom's siblings all were. The gold satin was a surprise in a cross between a black merle and a black and tan. All the other babies were black or charcoal.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is the baby now. She was born a month and a day ago. She's slim and delicate like her mom, but not as small as I expected considering how tiny she was as a baby. She has also thankfully gotten over her nippy stage. I was starting to think that her temperament was going to force me to rule her out for breeding. She also had a crooked tail for a few weeks, but it looks perfectly fine now. I don't want to lose the genetics of her mother, since she's the only gold I've had that wasn't an undermarked brindle. She's also one of my only two satins and carries merle from her dad and a really nice tan from her mother. It really bums me out that she's so hard to breed. One tiny baby in three or four months, and even though I left the dad in for two weeks, she's not pregnant again.

Baby climbing up my arm and being silly. Glad she's not a crazy hopper anymore.









Baby and her mom. Sorry it's so dark. My phone camera is having some issues.


----------

